# Tipping workers?



## TaskBoy (Dec 6, 2008)

Am I crazy? I have sensed some guys lingering around once the job is done like they are waiting for a tip like a bell hop does in movies. Is it common to tip a guy for work? My feeling is that they are paid a fair wage and that should be that. It seems like everyone wants a tip these days from a Starbucks to a carwash guy. I do tip the latter folks as they aren't paid much and generally do a good job.

I did have a guy wire a light for me after the main job and he said just tip his helper as payment for the extra work. Thoughts?


----------



## SeattleDIY (Dec 6, 2008)

well if the guy installed the light when he did not have to or could have charged you for it and did it for free,then a tip might be in order.

But tipping just because you did a job you were suppose to,well I say no.

Tipping is so convoluted these days. never sure what to do


----------



## TaskBoy (Dec 7, 2008)

I had no prob tipping the helper for the light and in fact, also tipped the main guy. He wanted us to watch so we'd learn and even quizzed as he went along to make sure we knew. That was what got me started doing my own electrical. Well worth the price.

I always offer a cooler full of ice water, sodas, etc. and offer snacks too. I want my guys to feel appreciated. I really don't have extra dough to throw around. What would you give $-wise anyway? It's certainly not 15-20% of the bill like a restaurant.


----------



## SeattleDIY (Dec 7, 2008)

I would just give them 20 bucks and tell them to have dinner on me.


----------



## PortlandTradesmen (Dec 7, 2008)

I worked as a Handyman and now in remodeling on all types of projects and tips are not expected, and not supper common.  If some one has done an outstanding job and you wish to tip them a 20 dollar bill seems to be the norm. If some one is just standing around at the end of the job it could quite possibly just be social awkwardness which seems to run rampant in the industry. 

Good luck

Jesse


----------



## ramcharger (Feb 13, 2009)

If the guy is waiting on more money, he should have charged you more.  Maybe if he did grfeat work, he would like to get a written reference from you. If he is just getting started, this would be worth far more then money.


----------



## jdougn (Feb 13, 2009)

I am a contractor/carpenter and my vote would be on socially awkward. Getting tips would be great but honestly I have never been tipped for just doing a good job and don't expect to be tipped. For the electrician that went above and beyond to install your light, your tip was proper but even then I'd only consider $20 or so as suggested above by others. 
hth, Doug


----------



## dave3717 (Feb 17, 2009)

The guy wiring the light for free and asking you to tip his helper seems to be reasonable.

If you've hired people to do a specific project I'd say tips are definitely not needed.


----------



## nickroqs (Feb 17, 2009)

I worked as a helper for about three years, and I got maybe about five tips. All from older folks who just wanted to say thanks. It's never expected (at least it wasn't from me), and I felt bad taking it even when they insisted.


----------



## b2dap (Feb 18, 2009)

you better tip me when i come to your house... especially if your house looks better than it did before i got there (always).


----------



## lalchak (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't tip handyman usually. 

Lal.


----------

